# Possible to temporarily disable USB Charging when connected to laptop?



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

I was wondering if it's possible to temporarily disable USB Charging?

I'm tethered to my laptop right now, which is running off of the battery and not charging, so the phone is charging off the laptop battery which is murdering my battery life.

I was wondering if it is possible to switch USB charging off? If so, how do I go about doing that? Thanks


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Unplug your phone from the laptop...

Unless of course you are transferring files which in that case, I do not believe there is a way as I don't think it even charges that much and it may be the transferring files that is eating up the battery.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I believe he is tethering his data connection to his laptop, but doesn't want his laptop battery to be drained to charge his phone battery at the same time.

I'm not sure that's possible at all. The only thing I could possibly think of is to short, or remove from the cable, the wires that it would use to charge. The thing is I'm not sure that those aren't the ones it also uses to transfer data with as well. My guess is they do, so I don't think it could work. I could always be wrong though.


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wireless tether....


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

micro23 said:


> Wireless tether....


While it is an option, wireless tether would most likely drain both his phone and laptop faster, thus defeating the purpose.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

could your itty bitty cell phone battery really be draining the huge (in compairson) laptop battery that much?


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

hanks for the replies guys.

Yup, I was data tethered via USB cable.

I have a Sony SA3 laptop with an extra sheet battery, normally I would get close to 8 hours battery life, today, I had close to 7 hours. About an hour lost, which is a fair trade off I guess.

Was just wondering if there was an option to turn off USB charging. Thanks


----------



## trongable (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm not sure it was fair to say that the loss of an hour was "murder"


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to agree with trongable. Personally, I'd much rather have my phone stayed as charged as possible while tethering, because I'd use it more throughout the day than the laptop. One hour lost on a laptop isn't as bad as losing who knows how many hours on your cellphone.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm looking for the exact opposite as OP. I want to be able to charge without mounting. Is this possible?


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

gi812 said:


> I'm looking for the exact opposite as OP. I want to be able to charge without mounting. Is this possible?


I'm not saying you shouldn't try to do what you want, but does it really matter? Due to it being MTP, the data isn't taken over by the computer, only viewed. So charging via USB isn't really mounting anything. That being said, I don't really know how to do what you want.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> I'm not saying you shouldn't try to do what you want, but does it really matter? Due to it being MTP, the data isn't taken over by the computer, only viewed. So charging via USB isn't really mounting anything. That being said, I don't really know how to do what you want.


Just for clarity, my only reason being if i want to charge on my phone on a friends computer or in our lab, its just nice if my files arent easily accessed by the computer. Like on the phones with the SD Card, it has to be (un)mounted via the phone.


----------

